

TV directors now expect that you’ll Google while you watch - taylorbuley
http://qz.com/262468/tv-directors-now-expect-that-youll-google-while-you-watch/

======
chiph
I'm hopeful that this will raise the content level of shows, and that viewers
will learn something new with each episode.

OTOH, the next step might be something like VH1's Pop Up Video, where small
bits of barely-relevant information showed up in on-screen bubbles, announced
by one of the most annoying sound-effects ever.

